# Olympus Platform



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Been watching 6 boats around the Olympus platform this morning, looks like they are sitting on a bream bed. Ya'll catching anything?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

There has been about three boats around it for that last few days, the tuna that I've seen come into the Venice marina are pretty fat, just doesn't look like they are getting big numbers as far as the # of fish.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Few pics


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I sit out here for three weeks watching all the boats and it drives me crazy wondering what they are catching


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh I hear ya, I get to see a bunch of them when we're flying onto the rigs. I'd love to be out there, on a boat..


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Why don't you guys just fish off the rig*

I do out at ST area. Not as deep as you guys, thus no tuna, but plenty of Mangrove Snapper, AJ's... I hae the luxury of being able to bring my own gear out since I fly my little egg beater out there. During the day it is a bummer to watch the anglers come up to our rigs and haul in the fish that elude me!

Cheers guys,

Bob


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Whacked em there Monday


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Whacked em there Monday


 how come you don't post any pics anymore?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Funny, there are no boats there this morning?:whistling:


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

It would have taken a lot of testicular fortitude to be out there this morning. We could not even work 300 foot work boats!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha, you won't see any boats out there for a few days


----------

